# Year: Dura-Ace Seatpost with expander on bottom?



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I picked up a bike with a Dura-Ace seatpost I'm unfamiliar with. The post has a wrenching mechanism on the side that drives an expander on the bottom. The seatlug on the frame has no bolt as locking the seatpost in is done through the seatpost. I think it's from the 7400 series but it's the first I've seen so perhaps it was made for a short time?????
Thanks replies.


----------

